# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Ick brauch mein Schnitzel
Was mir immer wieder auffällt ist, dass sehr viele eine Beziehung mit einer Thailady führen, aber dann bei der Nahrungsaufnahme sich quer stellen bis hin zum Totalverweigerer. Manche probieren nicht mal, sondern haben da schon vorgefertigte Meinungen.

Dann muss die Liebste oftmals selbst in die Küche stehen um dem Herrn extra was zu kochen oder es wird wie vergiftet nach Farangfoodkneipen ausschau gehalten. Bin ja nicht der Meinung, dass es soweit gehen muss, dass sich einer das Som Tam nachwürzt, aber ein bisschen Anpassung wäre schon angebracht. Zumal oftmals irgendwann mit der Übersiedlung spekulliert wird. 

Habe schon sehr oft zur Antwort bekommen: ich esse keinen Seafood.

Also wer in Thailand ein Seafoodverächter ist, der hätte wohl doch lieber ne Tusse aus der Heimat zu seiner Partnerin gemacht.  

Aber scheint halt auch sowas zu sein, dass den Leuten erst nach dem Kennenlernen der Kultur bewusst wird - erst mal hübsch ficki ficki machen ist halt geiler als ein wenig an die Zukunft zu denken.

----------


## Samuianer

Abendmahl von gestern: Schinkennudelauflauf, beim Schweizer!   ::  

Ansonsten esse ich Alles, vorzugsweise Meeresfruechte, mit Ausnahme von Stinkefisch (Pla Raa), der so riecht als waer er schon mal gegessen worden! Diese "Bo Dam", Gaeng Som und milchsauer vergorenen Bambussprossen! 

Und natuerlich keine Teile von geschuetzten Tierarten, keinen Cobra-Cocktail, keine Tigerpenise, kein Nashornpulver, keine Haifischflossen und Schwalbennester (probiert habe ich schon mal, schmeckt wie Tapetenkleister!) 

ich liebe die Abwechslung, mal italienisch, mal indisch, mexikanisch, vietnamesisch, deutsch, mal so, mal so... wonach mir gerade so der Knorpel juckt!  ::

----------

> mal so, mal so... wonach mir gerade so der Knorpel juckt!


Schwellkörper sind dat ....nix mit Knorpel   ::

----------


## Samuianer

.....wie geschwollen? Zu viele Ausstern?

Wollte ja nicht schreiben "wonach mir der Knorpel steht..."!   ::

----------


## big_cloud

Ich geh hier schon mal mit den Kiddies ins KFC odr auch McDoof aber selbst komm ich ganz gut mit thai-Hausmannskost klar


Gruesse
der Lothar aus PhayaMengrai  :cool:

----------


## odd

Sach das mal ner Thai. 

Ich kenne wenige Thaifrauen, die auf Thaiessen in Deutschland verzichten. Warum soll ein Farang in Thailand auf sein Essen verzichten? Das ist meine Meinung.

Ich persoenlich liebe die Thaikueche, v.a. wenn sie isaanisch zubereitet wird. Dennoch wird ab und da mal etwas westliches aufgetischt. Auch meine Nachbarn 'testen' und sind begeistert.

Auch wird mal eine Pizza sich angeeignet. Auch wenn sie nicht wie in Deutschland schmeckt.

Meiner Tochter enthalte ich selbstverstaendlich auch das Fastfoodessen nicht und ab und zu wird geMc Donald'.

----------

Ich rede von Typen, die sich salopp gesagt vor Thaifood ekeln..................

----------


## odd

Ja solche kenne ich. 

Kenne sogar Schwiegereltern die sich Fragen: Ist der Verzehr von Thaifood ungefaehrlich?

Solche Typen, die nur wegen dem Body sich ein Maedel ergattern kannst in der Pfeife rauchen, hatten wir doch erst vor kurzem in allen Boards.

----------

Probiere alles in THL und esse vieles dann auch öfter und auch in D gabs oft Isaan-Food (ist ja nen Untertschied zu Thai-Food) aber ab und an mal nen Schnitzel, muss schon sein!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Isaan-Food (ist ja nen Untertschied zu Thai-Food)


Interessante These.

----------

ja odd, ich muss dir recht geben. viele sehen thailand mit der rosaroten brille. das es im grunde nur exinstenzkampf der thais ist merken sie nicht. ein farang spielt in thl eine untergeordnete rolle. du bist in THL einfach nur der geldautomat ohne lobbi. in den gegenden wo fast ausschlieslich farang leben, wird es wohl etwas anders sein. aber jeder expat der schon länger als ein jahr in THL lebt wird es wohl bestätigen.
odd lebt nun wohl schon einige jahre dort und muss auch dort sein geld verdienen. er wird wohl manche story erzählen können.
wiederum wird er auch vorteile gegenüber geniessen.
aber ich denke mal, es wiegt sich auf. wer schon länger von deutschland weg ist wird die vorteile hier in deutschland wohl noch intensiver hervorheben können.
alles hat seinen preis und wenn es das schnitzel vom kalb oder vom schwein ist.

----------


## Samuianer

Gerade einen "alten Freund" am Telefon gesprochen, der fast jaehrlich hier in T. seinen "Winterschlaf" haelt.... also, in D. laesst sich leicht die Kohle verdienen die hier locker 5-6 Monate reicht.

Aber, das "Redtape", die Behoerden, die Steuern, die Preise, die Strafzettel, die allgemeinen Kosten, die Nachbarn....das Sch..sswetter...der Winter. (Nicht Jeder wohnt in einem Skigebiet!)

Nee, nee, dann lieber Thailand, egal wie beknackt es hier manchmal zugeht, sich aus Allem moeglichst raus zu halten macht das Leben schon recht angenehm.

Strand in maximal fuenf Gehminuten, alles Andere auch leicht zu Fuss erreichbar, wie an anderer Stelle berichtet, riesen Auswahl an guten Restaurants, Kneipen, Traenken, Bars, Entertainment und wenn noetig auch Ruhe und Beschaulichkeit!

Fuer mich ist es 99 zu 1 pro Thailand, koennte mir auch Jedes andere asiatische Land zum Leben gut vorstellen, Australien faellt da mit unter die Auswahl, auch einige europaeische Laender, aber nicht unbedingt mein Geburtsland D.!

----------

Das ich das noch erleben darf, ein Expat der THL mehr Positives als Negatives abgewinnen kann.

Obwohl ich die Quote von 99 : 1 für leicht übertrieben halte (aber darüber möchte ich nicht diskutieren).

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Das ich das noch erleben darf, ein Expat der THL mehr Positives als Negatives abgewinnen kann...


Wenn man erst einmal die Spielregeln gelernt hat, die Sprache spricht, relativ locker ausreichend sein Geld dort verdienen kann, keine Probleme mit der Gesundheit hat, dem Alkohol nicht verfallen ist und nicht rumhanselt, was die holde Weiblichkeit anbetrifft, keinen Neid erzeugt mit beruflichem Erfolg, nicht gerade in einer Gegend lebt, wo man nicht tot überm Zaun hängen möchte, nicht neben einer 24-Stunden-Autowerkstatt, oder einer Freiluft-Disco wohnt, die penetrante Hitze und die Mücken abhaben kann, usw., usw.
Siehste Volker, ist doch ganz einfach.

----------


## schiene



----------


## resci

genau so muss ein Schnitzel sein, wie eine Scheibe vom Elefantenfuss

----------

Teller ist zu klein.

----------


## Samuianer

> Das ich das noch erleben darf, ein Expat der THL mehr Positives als Negatives abgewinnen kann.
> 
> Obwohl ich die Quote von 99 : 1 für leicht übertrieben halte (aber darüber möchte ich nicht diskutieren).


Betrachte das als Weihnachtsgeschenk von mir!

Ich schrieb bezueglich der 99-1 Quotierung, bewusst *ICH* 





> Wenn man erst einmal die Spielregeln gelernt hat, die Sprache spricht, relativ locker ausreichend sein Geld dort verdienen kann, keine Probleme mit der Gesundheit hat, dem Alkohol nicht verfallen ist


Das spricht ein Kenner!   ::  




> und nicht rumhanselt, was die holde Weiblichkeit anbetrifft,


Das faellt mir allerdings recht schwer...und habe da auch schon einige Beulen, Kratzer und 2 Veilchen, davon getragen inkl. Verwarnung der Gendarmerie und mit heiler Haut einem Brandanschlag davon gekommen! 

Deswegen STRIKT temporaere Begleitungen, ohne Vertrag und ohne goldenen Kaefig der mit dem Wort Liebe daherkommt!!




> keinen Neid erzeugt mit beruflichem Erfolg,


Wahrlich, das ist das Allerschwierigste, manchmal scheints mir, als ist's schon genug 'ne Langnase zu sein.




> nicht gerade in einer Gegend lebt, wo man nicht tot überm Zaun hängen möchte,


Da geht es mir wie Dieter, da habe ich ganz klare Grenzen gezogen! 
Meine Ex- war aus Bangkok, die leider verstorbene Nachfolgerin auch, und die derzeitige Anwaerterin ebenfalls! Nix Nakhonwoweissichnicht!




> nicht neben einer 24-Stunden-Autowerkstatt, oder einer Freiluft-Disco wohnt,


Autowerkstatt ist keine in der Naehe, dafuer aber die Entertainment Meile, so gut wie vor der Tuer.

Da ich aber selbst kein Kind von Traurigkeit bin, tangiert mich das absolut nicht!
Im Gegenteil, wenn ich mal nicht schlafen kann, dann ist es mit Sicherheit nicht wegen "Laerm"....dann spring ich in Hemd und Hose und geh' noch mal auf ein Drink...vor die Tuer!

Freiluft Disco, den Reggae Pub, habe ich in ca. 3-400 m Entfernung, da ich dort selbst sehr gerne hingehe um mich an rhytmischen Lockerungsuebungen zu erfreuen, macht es mir absolut nix - schwieriger ist es allerdings fuer das Ego wenn die weiblichen Gaeste dort, mich  mit "Lung", oder gar "Papa" titulieren!   ::  

(Habe fast 16 Jahre in Mae Nam und Ban Bang Po verbracht, da war es, besonders die ersten Jahre, wie im Dornroeschenschlaf!)




> die penetrante Hitze und die Mücken abhaben kann, usw., usw.


[/quote]

Die Insellage ist da recht hilfreich, war mal im April in der Kanchanaburi Provinz unterwegs....nur noch notschlachten!   ::  

Im Buero Klimaanlage, so auch in den Gemaechern, kann Hitze besser ab als Kaelte und gegen Mossis gibt es Insektengitter und ARS-Verdampfer!

Zu der ganzen Misere, traegt meine Vorbelastung ein absoluter Asienfan zu sein, stark bei!

Bin schon als 20 Jaehriger in Indien, Nepal, Sri Lanka und Kaschmir "rumgesprungen"...das erste Mal ganze 11 Monate, wollte damals schon nicht mehr "zurueck"!   ::  

Kenne D. recht gut, hatte 5 Jahre ein Bauernhoefchen im Fichtelgebirge, bin durch Hunsrueck, Taunus, Eifel, den Bayrischen Wald und die Alpen gewandert...habe aus Baechen getrunken , Kraeuter, Pilze und Beeren gesammelt, Obst und Gemuese im Garten geerntet...

Jetzt habe ich mich hier so eigelebt, meine die "Meute da draussen" ganz gut zu verstehen, lege mich mit niemenden an, bin freundlich, meckere nicht rum, ist eh' Alles so wie es ist, halt meine Nase unten, 'n Koenig haben 'se ja schon....!

Also, ich fuehl mich rundum pudelwohl...was, wie kommt, das kann kein Mensch wissen...!Egal wo!

----------

> Zitat von Monta
> 
> und nicht rumhanselt, was die holde Weiblichkeit anbetrifft,
> 
> 
> Das faellt mir allerdings recht schwer...


Mit "rumhanseln" habe ich aber etwas anderes als "rumhuren" gemeint.
Und dass Du dem ersteren nicht (mehr) verfällst, davon gehe ich aus.

----------

das schnitzel ist aber tief gesunken.
würde jetzt gerne ein gutes schnitzel wienerart mit bratkartoffeln und einen leckeren gemischten salat dabei essen.

----------


## Samuianer

> das schnitzel ist aber tief gesunken.
> würde jetzt gerne ein gutes schnitzel wienerart mit bratkartoffeln und einen leckeren gemischten salat dabei essen.


Darf es vom Milchkalb sein?
Mit oder ohne Panade?
Die Zitrone etwas groesser?
Bratkartoffeln mit oder ohne Speck/Zwiebeln?
Den Salad mit Vinaigrette oder Dressing?
Der Herrr....

 :: 

@Monta:
Alles klar!
Ist mir noch nie eingefallen 'ner temporaeren Begleitung, 'n Antrag zu machen oder mich gar zum Hansel - da waeren wir ja auf dem falschen Dampfer und meine umfangreichen Feldstudien fuer die Katz! Odddaa?

Ausserdem was heiss 'n "rumhuren"? Das sind Virilitaetsuebungen, damit alles schoen fit bleibt! 

Siehst ja an dem Fred hier, Nahrungsaufnahme und Sex scheinen tatsaechlich die wichtigsten , stark miteinander verbundenen Beduerfnisse des Mannes zu sein, bei einigen ganz dicht gefolgt von Bundesliga...  ::

----------

> ...was heiss 'n "rumhuren"? Das sind Virilitaetsuebungen,...


Was heißt denn ...Übungen? kannste es immer noch nicht, dass Du noch üben musst?
Rumhuren ist bei mir nicht negativ besetzt, zeugt es doch von einer positiven Lebenseinstellung. (natürlich nur für die Singles, damit sich hier keine Festliierten echauffieren.)
Virilidingens hört sich so wie 'ne Entschuldigung für Iiiibaaah an.
Aber egal wie, weitermachen.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> ....zeugt es doch von einer positiven Lebenseinstellung. (natürlich nur für die Singles, damit sich hier keine Festliierten echauffieren.)
> Virilidingens hört sich so wie 'ne Entschuldigung für Iiiibaaah an.
> Aber egal wie, weitermachen.


  :cool:   O.K. Wir senden auf der gleichen Frequenz, wie es so ausschaut! 

Das mit Virili...   ::   Das war scherzhaft verbraemt...   ::  

und da mit dem Libaaaaah... interpretiere ich mal wie in: "Liiiibah Fuenfe vor Zwoelfe als eine nach Mitternacht"!

mach gleich weiter... noch ca. 70 Min. im Buero... und dann... auf die Pista!  :: 

 ::

----------


## Dieter

Samuianer, "Wiener Art" ist vom Schwein, die Originalversion vom Kalb wird schlicht als Wiener Schnitzel bezeichnet.

----------

Auch wenn es dem Tommy nun wohl gleich hoch kommt ................  ::  




Das war sehr lecker. 560 Bt / 6  Personen inkl. 6 Fläschen Limo und 4 kleine Portionen Icecream.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Sieht doch gut aus!

----------


## odd

[/URL]

Ist natuerlich @Phommel's Bild besser, dafuer wars bei uns guenstiger (sieht man nur den Endpreis).
3 Personen 350 bht.

----------


## Samuianer

"Mo Takaa" - gibts auf Samui fuer 89 Baht pro Person...   ::  

Manche moegens, mir laeuft da kein Wasser im Mund zusammen, wenn ich sehe wie an den Fleisch und Fischschnipseln Jeder dran rumfingert - zwischendurch den Finger mal wieder in die Nase....

Abber billig ist's, das stimmt!

----------


## odd

Einspruch euer Ehren.

Gab vor einigen Monaten aehnliches in der Bloedzeitung, als die Fleischtheke von Tesco gezeigt wurde.

Im Normalfall wird mit einer Zange das Fleisch auf die Teller serviert. Mag evtl. ein paar Farangs geben, die den Umgang mit Zange nicht gewohnt sind.

Wir gehen gerne zu Moograta-Essen. Mich erfreuen immer die Beersaos.   ::  
Mein Maedel haelt weniger davon  ::

----------


## Samuianer

Mag so sein, hier auf 'mui sind mir die Schnipsel jedenfalls die 89 Baht NICHT wert!
Vielleicht weil es hier auch keine "Beersao's" gibt!  ::  

da hol ich mir lieber 'n anstaendiges SomTam, Kao Niau und paar Huehnchenteile vom Grill!

Kann ich zwar nicht soviel essen wie ich will, meine Sinne, die Zunge und mein Leib sind befiedigt.

Kenne auch Einige die das in den hoechsten Toenen loben, sind fuer mich Pfennigfuchser... ::

----------

> wenn ich sehe wie an den Fleisch und Fischschnipseln Jeder dran rumfingert...


Keine Ahnung mit was für Asis Du so rumhängst, aber Buffet war mit Zangen ( unter Aufsicht ) und bei uns am Tisch wurde nicht gefingert sondern mit den Staberln gearbeitet.   ::

----------

> "wenn ich sehe wie an den Fleisch und Fischschnipseln Jeder dran rumfingert - zwischendurch den Finger mal wieder in die Nase....


also, wo das esse wird es auf die obige art und weise bestimmt nicht gegessen.
paasiert bei euch sowas im hotel?

und hier zuhause bei uns in deutschland machen wir es auch ab und an. haben uns vor jahren die utensilien dafür extra mit gebracht.

----------


## odd

Also Moograta (fuer alle die es nicht kennen Essen soviel man will oder kann)finde ich Oberaffenturbogeil.

Preisstaffelungen gibt es einige. Obergrenze 99 bht abwaerts bis 79 bht.

In Bang Pla (Samut Prakan) sind es 6 oder 7 Restaurants nebeneinander (eben typisch Thai), dafuer die Preise niedrig. 

In meinem Restaurant reisst sich der Besitzer immer die Haare aus, denn er weiss, dass ich 3 Tage vorher nichts esse, also er muss wieder extra auflegen.  ::  

Preis pro Person 79bht, meine Tochter nur 40 bht. Grosses Singha 70 Bht

Was wird gespeisst? Neben eingelegtes Schweinefleisch, viel aus dem Meer und Gemuese. 
Nachtisch. Von Suessigkeiten Made in Thailand und Obst bis hin zum Eis.

Dazu Livemusik, oder Unterhaltung anderer Art.

Wie schon @Phommel sagte. Es wird nicht mit den Fingern gegrabscht, ich sehe persoenlich wie das Fleisch aussieht/riecht  ::  Das Publikum ist auch in der Benutzung von den Zangen geuebt.

Das Fleisch in der Fleischtheke ist minimal portioniert,d.h. liegt nicht zu lange an der Luft und der Nachschub ist immer frisch: eben lecker.

Das einzige Negative ist, dass ich mich mit den Biermaedels nicht mehr so intensiv wie frueher unterhalten darf  ::   ::   ::

----------

> Also Moograta (fuer alle die es nicht kennen Essen soviel man will oder kann)finde ich Oberaffenturbogeil.


ich finde es auch immer wieder klasse mit mehreren personen so zusammen zu essen und etwas palawern. der unterhaltungswert dabei ist gross. habe dabei immer das gefühl von uriger gemütlichkeit. auch hier zuhause in D machen wir es im sommer des öffteren. es macht spass und wir sitzen dabei echt lange und gemütlich im garten. weil die meisten es hier ja noch nicht kennen, hat die sache noch mehr reiz.
in THL mag ich am liebsten immer fisch und gemüse.

----------


## Samuianer

> A.... Es wird nicht mit den Fingern gegrabscht, ich sehe persoenlich wie das Fleisch aussieht/riecht  Das Publikum ist auch in der Benutzung von den Zangen geuebt.


Das meine ich in den Laeden hier auf 'mui gibbet keine Zangen, alles fingert auf dem Zeuchs drauf rum, das auch noch auf Eis liegt, was nicht gut abtropfen kann...




> Das Fleisch in der Fleischtheke ist minimal portioniert,d.h. liegt nicht zu lange an der Luft und der Nachschub ist immer frisch: eben lecker.


Kein Thema, solange es hygienisch zugeht! Bisher lieber ins MK was viel teurer ist - aber ich kann mir nicht alleweil einen Durchfall leisten! 




> Das einzige Negative ist, dass ich mich mit den Biermaedels nicht mehr so intensiv wie frueher unterhalten darf


Da hast du mein tiefstes Mitleid!

----------

